# Huge Cube Depot Order *300 dollars*



## 3x3 (May 30, 2011)

My BIGGEST order yet... 300 Dollars Worth--

Im defiantly making an unboxing for this.

*Mirror Blocks
V-Cube 5
V-Cube 6 
V-Cube 7 
Ghost Hand 3x3x3
Micro Alpha Cube
Type F I
Diansheng 3x3 
StickerlessDayan LunHui
Lubix Lube (2cc)
Mini Maru 3x3 Cube$
QJ Pyraminx
Mozhi Pyramorphinx
LanLan Skewb
QJ 2X2X3
Mozhi 2x2x1
YJ 2x2
QJ Pillowed 4x4
QJ Timer II
Type C III
mf8 Square-1 II
LA Mini Magic
Ghost Hand Tetraminx
1LanLan Super Floppy Cube
LanLan Void Cube
Alpha V-f$
Mf8 legends 3x3x3
Ghost Hand 5x5x5
Lanlan 2x2x2
Some cubesmith stickers..*

For some reason i dont think this is alot of cubes... -.-

So what do you guys think?


----------



## AustinReed (May 30, 2011)

Meh. It's only a little..


----------



## Vinny (May 30, 2011)

Why are you getting a V5 AND a GH 5x5?


----------



## Tall5001 (May 30, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Why are you getting a V5 AND a GH 5x5?


 
because they are totally different


----------



## 3x3 (May 30, 2011)

I thought they were diffrent meh?

And its 29 cubes... thats alot for me lol.


----------



## JLarsen (May 30, 2011)

I think you're pissing away your money and you won't solve half of those. No offense intended.


----------



## 3x3 (May 30, 2011)

Honestly I know im going to sound like a Very un-expierienced cuber but, I dont know how to solve the square 1, Tetraminx, and pyramorphinx.. This is my last cubing order thats why im buying all of this.

Im addicted.


EDIT: It was free money so.. I took advantage of it..

also I feel like I have no life buying all of these cubes


----------



## Ranzha (May 30, 2011)

3x3 said:


> Im defiantly making an unboxing for this.


 
http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/


----------



## thackernerd (May 30, 2011)

Haha i laughed at that


----------



## 3x3 (May 30, 2011)




----------



## thackernerd (May 30, 2011)

And what was that for?


----------



## Akuma (May 30, 2011)

My GF would have my balls if I spent 300 bucks on cubes.
That sum of money is more than what we spent traveling to Venice and Madrid this year combined.

That said, I don't see nay reason why not getting these cubes. Most cubers would end up ordering all these cubes anyway sooner or later


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 30, 2011)

I was like lol making a thread to show he's making an order. Then I saw "unboxing" and I was LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL only nubs make unboxing vids.


----------



## JyH (May 30, 2011)

3x3 said:


> Lubix Lube (2cc)


 
Are you making the Lubix Superior V2?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> because they are totally different


 They use the same mech though. GH just comes adjustable and is better out of the box first.


3x3 said:


> Honestly I know im going to sound like a Very un-expierienced cuber but, I dont know how to solve the square 1, Tetraminx, and pyramorphinx.. This is my last cubing order thats why im buying all of this.
> 
> Im addicted.
> 
> ...


 
You can find a tutorial for the Square-1.


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2011)

3x3 said:


> My BIGGEST order yet... 300 Dollars Worth--
> 
> Im defiantly making an unboxing for this.
> 
> ...


I would say don't waste your money.


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

3x3 said:


>





OT: That's a lot of cubes though bruv. 
I tend to buy one cube per month (seeing as LighTake ships them for free). But yeah, I work for my cash, so why not reward myself with something nice? Some people buy a new console game for 60 Dollars each month as opposed to a 10 dollar cube. Or designer cloths worth hundreds that you are only allowed to wear _once_ before you're classified as being "out".

Banned? Huh?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 31, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Banned? Huh?



I also noticed this.. How can you post threads while you are banned xD


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> I also noticed this.. How can you post threads while you are banned xD



I guess he was banned after creating the thread but still. Was just wondering why.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 31, 2011)

3x3 said:


> For some reason i dont think this is alot of cubes... -.-





3x3 said:


> And its 29 cubes... thats alot for me lol.


 Wait, what?


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

Ahh!...That's why he was banned.


----------



## Godmil (May 31, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Ahh!...That's why he was banned.


 
We don't take kindly to logical fallacies in this 'eer parts.


----------



## Bapao (May 31, 2011)

Godmil said:


> We don't take kindly to logical fallacies in this 'eer parts.


 
*whip crack followed by excessive pitchfork thrusting*


----------



## cubeslayer (May 31, 2011)

What a waste of cash. Save it for college books, $300 can definitely stretch for a quarter's amount of books.


----------

